# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools > سوال: ارتباط موتولز و ماژول های دات نت نیوک

## visualakram1

سلام بچه ها 
من یه صفحه با پسوند ascx دارم که مث ماژول اون رو داخل پرتالم نصب می کنم ولی وقتی یه پلاگین موتولز داخل کد صفحه ام می زارم پلاگینم کار نمی کنه و هیج اروری هم نمی دونه 
احساس می کنم همون قضبه تداخل جی کوئری و موتولز رو کار باشه ولی نمی دونم مشکلش رو چه طوری برطرف کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

